# Venderpro?



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Nov 8, 2006)

Has anyone used Venderpro.com for marketing? I got an email from them stating they wanted to sell my shirts to all the big chains, shower me in gold, and make all my dreams come true. Sounds a bit fishy, but I figured I check with everyone else and see if they've had any experience with them.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

i just got a similar email from them too. was gonna post a thread but u beat me to it, lol. was urs from matt burke?


----------



## Salty (Nov 20, 2006)

Can one of you copy it and post the content of the email here. Bit curious.


----------



## Mr. Bigglesworth (Nov 8, 2006)

Yup. Same guy. The first half of the email seemed genuine. He specifically referenced some of my shirts. The second half seemed like a cookie-cutter email though. Here's my version:



> I've visited your T-Shirt Munchies website and I think your Shirts are
> perfect for our stores. I especially like your Coffee Makes Your Brain
> Go
> Weeee Design. We work hand in hand with the largest stores in the
> ...


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

and now for my version, lol.



> I've visited your Brutal Tees website and I think your Shirts are perfect
> for our stores. I especially like your Jesus Got Game Design. We work hand
> in hand with the largest stores in the country, plus thousands of small to
> medium sized specialty businesses stretched across the U.S.. If you want
> ...


----------



## Salty (Nov 20, 2006)

Mmm. Are they in for a percentage or do you pay them for selling your products? IMO. If it is the first I say why not. If it is the last then forget about it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Vendorpro is a scam, stay far far away.

Further reading:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1397&highlight=vendorpro


----------



## bradalig (Sep 7, 2006)

I was just getting ready to post the same thing. I got the same email this past Friday, from good old Matt. Same thing, he referenced a specific shirt of mine from my site and the rest was the same. Sorry you learned the hard way Rodney. Glad this forum is here to help the rest of us.
I was actually considering it for a minute.
Thanks for uncovering them.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got one as well.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Dave G said:


> I just got one as well.



If I don't get one...should I be offeneded?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow, they're sure getting around at the moment.

The upside of your experience Rodney is that you can confidently advise others against them now. Small comfort, but better than nothing.


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

Kent,

I would be if I were you.


----------



## jimiyo (Jul 23, 2006)

got mine today. man im gonna be rich!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The upside of your experience Rodney is that you can confidently advise others against them now. Small comfort, but better than nothing.


Yeah, I don't mind learning by experience. Who knows, they may have totally revamped their services, but by the amount of spam they are sending out (I got 2 this week), I doubt it.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

kentphoto said:


> If I don't get one...should I be offeneded?


LOL 

It's a little fishy especially if they don't publicly display all the interested buyers or partners.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Who knows, they may have totally revamped their services, but by the amount of spam they are sending out (I got 2 this week), I doubt it.


Exactly - if I knew _nothing_ else about them than the fact that they've sent unsolicited form e-mails to the number of people who have posted in this thread, I would know enough for me.


----------



## BluePhantom (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr. Bigglesworth said:


> Has anyone used Venderpro.com for marketing? I got an email from them stating they wanted to sell my shirts to all the big chains, shower me in gold, and make all my dreams come true. Sounds a bit fishy, but I figured I check with everyone else and see if they've had any experience with them.





Brutal Tees said:


> i just got a similar email from them too. was gonna post a thread but u beat me to it, lol. was urs from matt burke?





bradalig said:


> I was just getting ready to post the same thing. I got the same email this past Friday, from good old Matt. .....





Dave G said:


> I just got one as well.





jimiyo said:


> got mine today. man im gonna be rich!


Isn't This A Too Much Of A Coincidence? Many Members Of This Forum Are Getting The Same E-Mail. Even Thru Google It Be Unlikely That He Would Reach Everyone At Around The Same Time. My Guess Is That There's Someone Getting Nfo From These Forums. Just A Guess.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I wondered the same thing. On the other hand if they're just sending out _that much_ e-mail...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Isn't This A Too Much Of A Coincidence? Many Members Of This Forum Are Getting The Same E-Mail. Even Thru Google It Be Unlikely That He Would Reach Everyone At Around The Same Time. My Guess Is That There's Someone Getting Nfo From These Forums. Just A Guess


I don't think so, since I've gotten the email and my t-shirt selling website isn't listed in the forums.

Although, they usually go on "sprees", so it's not unlikely that they did a few t-shirt related google/yahoo searches and found sites.

Which, if you look at it from the "cup half full" perspective, at least that means that people are finding your site via search engines.


----------



## Mymil (Nov 23, 2006)

Ha, I got an email from them earlier today, too... good thing I checked the forums! I didn't like the sound of paying them a flat fee for them to sell my merchandise.

Anyway, I think I'll subscribe to Rodney's "glass half full" philosophy.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, me too. We are all in the same boat.
He commented on a particular design so it made me very curious..


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I don't think so, since I've gotten the email and my t-shirt selling website isn't listed in the forums.


Eh, I still don't think that means they didn't though. I'm guessing they did use the t-shirt forums to gather websites to contact, among other methods (e.g. finding them directly from the search engine).

I got one too, of course =) The email was obviously at least mostly cookie cutter, though since they took enough effort to 'personalize' it I thought I'd at least look at them. First Google result that wasn't them explained pretty clearly that it was a scam; people that had poor service had a hell of a time trying to get a refund with their guarantee - which they forced you to wait until the end of the year's time to try to get a refund as well. Yeesh.

On one of the examples they even picked out something on the site that wasn't actually a product they were selling


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

I just got another one from the same guy. Only he listed a different shirt this time.


----------

